# Ears Up!



## Marys Levi (Apr 6, 2004)

LEVI IS 4 1/2 MOS OLD AND HIS EARS STICK ALMOST STRAIGHT UP. WILL THEY GO DOWN? I'M A NEW MALTESE MOM. I SENT A PICTURE BUT I DON'T SEE IT UP YET. IS THIS STANDARD? CAN HE BE SHOWN OR BRED WITH EARS UP?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they should go down once the hair grows more and the weight will bring them down. i have never seen a maltese with their ears up







i am sure it will be fine


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Look at my pics hun, Brit's ears looked like a bunny rabbitts! LOL They will go down, see that pic of her with one ear up and one down. They mostly stay down now, but still sprout up because her hair is still not that heavy yet


Although, I kinda wish they didn't go down, she looked adorable to me...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy's ears were perky when he was itty bitty and for a while there they would take turns going up and down. They both finally dropped after a couple of months, but it was hilarious when one would be up and the other down. :lol:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

When Daezie was a pup she had one ear stickin up first, then it went down, then the other ear went up, then it went back down. It was pretty funny :wacko: 
after a while they settle down.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

come to think opf it maxi always had floppy ears since i got him and also his hair grows really fast i bet if i grew him out he would have that long maltese hair 
im looking at pictures i have of him in the office and he always had the floppys


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny has really fine silky hair so its not very heavy. Her ears keep popping up now and then, its so cute! They don't stand up like on the pic of her outside LOL anymore, but they do stand up every now and then! She is only 4months old so Im sure when her hair gets some weight they will flop down all the time,

Untill then I will take tons of pics because of love her bunny ears!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

my first Maltese Piccolina had her ears up and I thought it was the cutest thing. Bella has them down which I'm glad they are different so she doesn't remind me of Piccolina. I would be too sad if they looked alike.


----------

